# SWY - Safeway - Technical Analysis Video



## RTAStockAnalysis (21 April 2013)

Hello!!

I just made this video before we get the Q1 Sales figures of SWY. It basically shows the technical analysis of SWY with notably a wedge up, bearish divergence and low volumes on the 50% fibonnacci level.

[video=youtube_share;9jnBGKGAck4]http://youtu.be/9jnBGKGAck4[/video]


----------



## RTAStockAnalysis (26 April 2013)

Here's the second video of Safeway techniacl analysis prior to Q1 annoucement. 
Reminder: Q1 of SWY shows drop in sales.

[video=youtube_share;ma9EDqdAcLQ]http://youtu.be/ma9EDqdAcLQ[/video]


----------

